# Different sounding car alarm sirens?



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone knew of a car alarm siren that sounds different then the standard 6 tones ones on almost every car. I wonder this because in my neighborhood I hear car alarms go off quite abit, and usually no one turns them off. All the alarms sound exactly like mine and unless im near my 2 way transmitter, I will pop my head outside to look. If my alarm had a different sounding siren then it would be immediatly clear if it was mine or not. I remember along time ago different brands sounded different, they had different sounding chirps, and the sirens sounded different and actually cool.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know of any, but I have read that its possible to alter the siren to defeat one or more tones.

and just found this:

Changing Your Alarm's Siren Sound - Team Integra Forums - Team Integra


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Or you could buy a DEI(Viper,Clifford,Python) siren and cut the black/white wire on the siren and save yourself a bunch of time. That makes it a single tone siren.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Thabks for the tips. Never thought about altering the sound by cutting wires. I will do that if I cant find a siren that sounds different. I just cant remember which ones sounded different in the old days.


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

Clifford G5 Concept 470 (919600) 1-Way Security Car Alarm System

very unique sound..


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Cool unique or weird unique?. I wouldnt want something wierd like talking alarm or anything, more like bmw alarm sounds. I have heard some people say the old alpine alarms had cool sounding sirens, anyone heard them before?


----------

